# Dartford Crossing Average Speed Cameras



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Just a heads up to everyone that uses this poxy section of road. The average speed camera's are now live!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:wall:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> :wall:


+1

Thanks Ben


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Never realised they weren't... I tend to keep up with the flow of lorries, they usually know the score when it comes to speed cameras


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I still don't get people that speed up to these cameras, then brake sharply, just to speed back up!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I still don't get people that speed up to these cameras, then brake sharply, just to speed back up!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


That is one thing that also amuses me


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Got your first ticket from them then. 

Fish


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Fish said:


> Got your first ticket from them then.
> 
> Fish


Nooooo certainly not, I have been extra careful since the "not in use" signs were taken away sometime ago. and thought they were active since then. Shaun and Brad may well have been caught though :wall:


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Flick the cruise control on and relax, that's how I avoid them anyway


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't mind average speed cameras. They seem to work quite well, and there has definitely been a reduction in the number of accidents on the roads I travel on that have had them fitted.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I don't mind average speed cameras. They seem to work quite well, and there has definitely been a reduction in the number of accidents on the roads I travel on that have had them fitted.


That's great, but on one section of the a14 where they put them and also reduced the speed limit, all it did was cause very large traffic jams and more accidents. in fact if I recall correctly, they removed them for this very reason.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Biggest joke ever, put an average speed camera on the A14 carpark.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Biggest joke ever, put an average speed camera on the A14 carpark.


Personally, I just found it amusing the amount of accidents went up, with them installed :lol:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Personally, I just found it amusing the amount of accidents went up, with them installed :lol:


Because everybody is looking at the speedo rather than the road.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Riding a motorbike has it's benefits!! no forward facing number plate!!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

There are a set of these at junction 2 of the M3 where the M25 joins it to go south (I think junc 13 M25). 

I use this stretch regularly and notice that peoples speeds have gradually increased over the last year. Regular users have obviously been testing them  to see if they get a ticket and they haven't so now have sped up! I was coming down the middle lane at 50 ish yesterday and some tw*t in an audi was flashing me to get out of the way as he couldn't get in the outside lane as evryone was nose to tail at 60.

They are only there for 2 miles... are you really in that much of a hurry d**khead! :wall::wall::wall: 

And yeah it does ake me laugh to see people braking for them. Idiots. AVERAGE SPEED MATE!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I still don't get people that speed up to these cameras, then brake sharply, just to speed back up!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I think its because they are fekin idiots


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

neilos said:


> Biggest joke ever, put an average speed camera on the A14 carpark.


Perhapse its a Slow camera


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> That's great, but on one section of the a14 where they put them and also reduced the speed limit, all it did was cause very large traffic jams and more accidents. in fact if I recall correctly, they removed them for this very reason.





neilos said:


> Biggest joke ever, put an average speed camera on the A14 carpark.





RisingPower said:


> Personally, I just found it amusing the amount of accidents went up, with them installed :lol:


Highways agency are a joke.

Speed is not the problem on that section of road. It's the fact that there is enough traffic for a 4 lane motorway on a narrow dual carriageway. They just keep chucking good money after bad.

Idiots.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

just change lanes for every camera and they can't catch you anyway.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

ok scrap that... there was a change late last year which means both cameras monitor both lanes!

http://www.confused.com/news-views/blogs/blog-can-you-fool-a-speed-camera


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I consider average speed cameras dangerous, everyone is doing the same speed more or less, all cars very close together and people constantly checkinng their speedos.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> I consider average speed cameras dangerous, everyone is doing the same speed more or less, all cars very close together and people constantly checkinng their speedos.


...and because all speedos are different...

everyone is doing the "same" speed... but they are really not... which adds to the issues (imo)

especially when people are looking so hard at them and not the road...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> That's great, but on one section of the a14 where they put them and also reduced the speed limit, all it did was cause very large traffic jams and more accidents. in fact if I recall correctly, they removed them for this very reason.


Just before they put them up on the A14, I was getting stuck on there for 2-3 hours 3 or 4 times a week. I go a different way now, but the last stats I saw showed the accidents had gone down.

The accidents I saw on there were due to some idiot going 80 or 90 then not being able to react in time when someone changed lane to let people in from a slip road.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Just before they put them up on the A14, I was getting stuck on there for 2-3 hours 3 or 4 times a week. I go a different way now, but the last stats I saw showed the accidents had gone down.
> 
> The accidents I saw on there were due to some idiot going 80 or 90 then not being able to react in time when someone changed lane to let people in from a slip road.


They removed them as I recall, so if the accidents had gone down :lol:

No, the accidents were due to a 3 lane major road with short slip roads being restricted to a stupidly low speed limit. Speed isn't a factor, stupidity is.

I simply do not believe for one second that distracting people from the road is the way to avoid accidents.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> They removed them as I recall, so if the accidents had gone down :lol:
> 
> No, the accidents were due to a 3 lane major road with short slip roads being restricted to a stupidly low speed limit. Speed isn't a factor, stupidity is.
> 
> I simply do not believe for one second that distracting people from the road is the way to avoid accidents.


True, distraction doesn't help. But you can set your speed limiter or cruise to the right speed and not worry.

Speed is a factor though, as it does give people that little bit longer to react.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> True, distraction doesn't help. But you can set your speed limiter or cruise to the right speed and not worry.
> 
> Speed is a factor though, as it does give people that little bit longer to react.


Then you're not paying full attention.

That's a nice simplification, head on at 60, both cars, or side on, it won't be pretty. What about rain, snow, grease on the road, potholes, camber, debris, do you maintain exactly the same speed because it's legal and therefore must be safe? What about the difference in reaction times?

Switching off at the wheel is the cause for accidents. Best way to avoid an accident isn't to drive 1mph less, it's to pay attention and not switch off behind the wheel.

Driving into someone, is still an accident, no matter what speed it's at.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> But you can set your speed limiter or cruise to the right speed and not worry.


Not everyone has these fitted on their vehicles either


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Sirmally2 said:


> Not everyone has these fitted on their vehicles either


It only needs one person to have it :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Then you're not paying full attention.
> 
> That's a nice simplification, head on at 60, both cars, or side on, it won't be pretty. What about rain, snow, grease on the road, potholes, camber, debris, do you maintain exactly the same speed because it's legal and therefore must be safe? What about the difference in reaction times?
> 
> ...


Nothing you wrote there is relevant to my statement. If a lorry pulls out without warning as they do on the A14, you have a far greater chance of braking in time at slower speeds. Fact.

Vehicles pulling out without warning are the most common cause of accidents on the A14 according to HuntsD Police. Pileups are 2nd.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> It only needs one person to have it :thumb:


I'd be willing to bet the majority of cars on the road do not.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Nothing you wrote there is relevant to my statement. If a lorry pulls out without warning as they do on the A14, you have a far greater chance of braking in time at slower speeds. Fact.
> 
> Vehicles pulling out without warning are the most common cause of accidents on the A14 according to HuntsD Police. Pileups are 2nd.


I'd bet I could brake quicker in the zed than a morris minor with drums doing the same speed.

Alternatively everyone could drive 30mph everywhere even though motorways where traffic is moving faster than other roads have far less accidents.

What is the cause of that accident then? Speed or obliviousness?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Cause - awareness or carelessness or indeed speed depending on the circumstances. Speed reduces the severity.#



RisingPower said:


> I'd be willing to bet the majority of cars on the road do not.


Regarding commuters, I'd probably disagree with you.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

i think some people are missing the point on here. 50 mph is a reduced speed as you know. That limit has to be put there as an enforcement in order to reduce speed from the national speed limit. I think people who seem to think they can blast through these zones at silly speeds and get away with it forget to think as to why the 50 mph limit is in place. Its there to save lives. not for you in the car but for the workers on the road. Iam sure you will be fine in your nice little metal box as the road worker is bouncing off your bonnet. Granted when they are there working lol but still. I always do the speed limits on these zones purely for that reason. plus it only drops 10 mins off your journey so my advice is to set off 10 mins early.

p.s not sure if you guys are on about non road work average speed cams but even so ... set off a bit earlier and problem solved. plus you can have a nice brew before you start work


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't have a problem with the AVG speed cameras on this stretch of road (which are not road work related, they are just there for them to make more money) I do have a problem with the poxy toll booths creating traffic jams every fricking day!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

...and them taking money for a road that's already been paid for!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If people can't drive their cars and get distracted enough by speed cameras or can't take account of other cars around them to crash, they should be looking at themselves and not blaiming the cameras. 

Drivers shouldn't need to be checking their speed every two seconds either. Surely most experienced drivers have a pretty accurate feel for speed and speed change that they would suddenly realise they had accelerated from 50 to 60mph?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Drivers shouldn't need to be checking their speed every two seconds either. Surely most experienced drivers have a pretty accurate feel for speed and speed change that they would suddenly realise they had accelerated from 50 to 60mph?


Not really.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I'd bet I could brake quicker in the zed than a morris minor with drums doing the same speed.


So could any modern day car though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> If people can't drive their cars and get distracted enough by speed cameras or can't take account of other cars around them to crash, they should be looking at themselves and not blaiming the cameras.
> 
> Drivers shouldn't need to be checking their speed every two seconds either. Surely most experienced drivers have a pretty accurate feel for speed and speed change that they would suddenly realise they had accelerated from 50 to 60mph?


What about the morons who can't and cause accidents?

Give them another reason to be distracted even more from the road?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> What about the morons who can't and cause accidents?
> 
> Give them another reason to be distracted even more from the road?


Exactly, *morons & drivers *are two different types of car owners :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I always do the speed limits on these zones


So do I, amazing how much more of the scenery you can take in at 50. .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> What about the morons who can't and cause accidents?
> 
> Give them another reason to be distracted even more from the road?


There shouldn't be any reason to be distracted by average speed cameras. You know how they work and they aren't randomly placed where they might surprise you and you have to look out for them.

Tailgaiting should be an endorsable offence too. It would force people to think twice about their road manners.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Now tailgating pisses me off.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Can't beat a bit of drafting to lower fuel consumption


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Now tailgating pisses me off.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> There shouldn't be any reason to be distracted by average speed cameras. You know how they work and they aren't randomly placed where they might surprise you and you have to look out for them.
> 
> Tailgaiting should be an endorsable offence too. It would force people to think twice about their road manners.


That explains why people brake when they see them.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> That explains why people brake when they see them.


Never seen that tbh.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> True, distraction doesn't help. *But you can set your speed limiter or cruise to the right speed and not worry.*
> 
> Speed is a factor though, as it does give people that little bit longer to react.


Yeah, but not everyone has the luxury of cruise control or one of these nifty speed limiting devices, I wish I did . It would certainly help some of these moronic people who are incapable of maintaining a constant speed.

I regularly see people doing the slow for the camera then accelerate back up to warp speed after approach at the Hindhead tunnel, there are huge signs before which clearly state there is a 60mph speed limit, there is average speed monitoring and that there is lane control but still I see people going through the tunnel at 70-80 mph.

As regards to tailgaters if it's not the usual BMW, Audi or van who's journey is clearly more important than yours then I find it's someone (normally a chav) in a clapped out hatchback. Now If I had to brake hard when the second type of car is attempting to get in my boot they will be going up the back of me because no matter how good a driver the person behind is or thinks they are the fact is my car can almost certainly stop faster than theirs.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> my car can almost certainly stop faster than theirs.


And how have you worked that out?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Yeah, but not everyone has the luxury of cruise control or one of these nifty speed limiting devices, I wish I did . It would certainly help some of these moronic people who are incapable of maintaining a constant speed.
> 
> I regularly see people doing the slow for the camera then accelerate back up to warp speed after approach at the Hindhead tunnel, there are huge signs before which clearly state there is a 60mph speed limit, there is average speed monitoring and that there is lane control but still I see people going through the tunnel at 70-80 mph.
> 
> As regards to tailgaters if it's not the usual BMW, Audi or van who's journey is clearly more important than yours then I find it's someone (normally a chav) in a clapped out hatchback. Now If I had to brake hard when the second type of car is attempting to get in my boot they will be going up the back of me because no matter how good a driver the person behind is or thinks they are the fact is my car can almost certainly stop faster than theirs.


I can't say I've never noticed a direct link between brand of car and tailgaiting.

I do notice it is young drivers and women who are more guilty of tailgaiting.

If a car does rear end you it will almost certainly be their fault. However if you are concerned about a car being too close to you, you can back off from the car in front meaning you can control the situation.

If you are braking hard in moving traffic it is likely you are following too close too.

Maybe your brakes are better but reaction is everything on the road at road speeds. It is often the people that think their car is so much better in certain circumstances that end up driving not taking full account of the situation.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

G.P said:


> And how have you worked that out?


From experience .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> From experience .


I wouldn't imagine a Corsa would be top of the charts for braking.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

It's not too bad actually, the higher spec versions have disc brakes on the rear instead of drums and it makes a huge difference. If you read my original post you would see that I was referring to people in older cars of a similar type to mine riding my bumper.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> It's not too bad actually, the higher spec versions have disc brakes on the rear instead of drums and it makes a huge difference. If you read my original post you would see that I was referring to people in older cars of a similar type to mine riding my bumper.


It's good to see you notice the difference between drum/disc rear brake's, many may not even notice. But as newer cars weigh more your may well find some older cars stop quicker. .


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> It's not too bad actually, the higher spec versions have disc brakes on the rear instead of drums and it makes a huge difference. If you read my original post you would see that I was referring to people in older cars of a similar type to mine riding my bumper.


Rear disks on a light car dont work that much better than drums


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Yeah, but not everyone has the luxury of cruise control or one of these nifty speed limiting devices, I wish I did . It would certainly help some of these moronic people who are incapable of maintaining a constant speed.
> 
> *I regularly see people doing the slow for the camera then accelerate back up to warp speed after approach at the Hindhead tunnel, there are huge signs before which clearly state there is a 60mph speed limit, there is average speed monitoring and that there is lane control but still I see people going through the tunnel at 70-80 mph.*
> 
> As regards to tailgaters if it's not the usual BMW, Audi or van who's journey is clearly more important than yours then I find it's someone (normally a chav) in a clapped out hatchback. Now If I had to brake hard when the second type of car is attempting to get in my boot they will be going up the back of me because no matter how good a driver the person behind is or thinks they are the fact is my car can almost certainly stop faster than theirs.


i use it all the time, as i work that area, but the speed limit is actually 70, but yes, people do slow down then speed up, although the amount of people that do slow down to 55 to 60 and then speed up again after is unreal


----------

